# Lpg Gas Refill $19.45 - Sw Brisbane Brewers



## The King of Spain (4/5/09)

Took my bottle up to the Shell service station and they wanted $41.00 for a swap and go. That's torn if for me. Ampol service station on Sherwood Rd filled it up for just $19.45 :icon_cheers:


----------



## clean brewer (4/5/09)

The King of Spain said:


> Took my bottle up to the Shell service station and they wanted $41.00 for a swap and go. That's torn if for me. Ampol service station on Sherwood Rd filled it up for just $19.45 :icon_cheers:



Last time I got a "swap and go" it was $34.50, they are only good in an Emergency or just before the "test date" is about to expire..

Went to BCF and as normal, were out of gas but they are only $19.90 for a fill.. The other Camping/BBQs Galore is $24.95 for a fill but you get every 5th fill free, which is about $20 a fill then... This is all for 9kg..


----------



## mr_tyreman (4/5/09)

its $14.90 down here in Geelong for ya 9kg bottle....


----------



## winkle (4/5/09)

The King of Spain said:


> Took my bottle up to the Shell service station and they wanted $41.00 for a swap and go. That's torn if for me. Ampol service station on Sherwood Rd filled it up for just $19.45 :icon_cheers:



Ah yes, "Stand and deliver" good one Shell. Pity it'd cost me about $3 in fuel to get to Sherwood Rd. (to save $3 :blink: )


----------



## hayden (4/5/09)

im pretty sure that matilda down the road (winkle) isn't too expensive. but i havent needed to fill a bottle up there for a very long time....


----------



## Sully (4/5/09)

McCrakens Water Services and the Stihl Shop at Morayfield under $20.00 FYI for anyone up my way.


----------



## Peteoz77 (4/5/09)

I get my 18kg bottle delivered to my house for $40, and I get to keep a spare tank at no charge!


----------



## Jim Botla (11/2/10)

The camping shop on Ipswich Rd Wacol fills 9kg bottles for $15 on mondays $18 other days

Cheers


----------



## grod5 (11/2/10)

Neath NSW $16.95


----------

